# Kubuntu von usb booten?



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Community,

Ich habe nun das Image von Kubuntu 9.04 auf meinem Pc.Kann ich es auf einen Usb-Stick machen und dann irgendwie booten?Oder braucht das Bios meines Systems dafür eine extra einstellung "USB  - BOOT"?


----------



## Bauer87 (24. Mai 2009)

Die Option im BIOS brauchst du. Aber die steht eventuell nur zur Verfügung, wenn du einen Stick einsteckst.

Umsetzen ist das an sich ganz leicht: Du kopierst einfach das Image 1:1 auf den Stick (nicht die Image-Datei), sodass der Stick das direkte Abbild des Images wird. Dafür brauchst du unter Windows meines Wissens aber extra Software.

Ansonsten gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, Ubuntu unter Windows zu installieren: Wubi - Ubuntu Installer for Windows Das wirst du dann auch über den Software-Manager von Windows leicht wieder los. (Offenbar willst du ja nur kurz testen und keine CD dafür nutzen.)


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Mai 2009)

OK , danke schonmal ich werde WUBI mal ausprobieren.


----------

